# Folding gun that looks like a smartphone worries police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Folding gun that looks like a smartphone worries police*
Published March 30, 2016
FoxNews.com
Facebook95 Twitter164 livefyre165 Email Print









(Screenshot from www.idealconceal.com)

A double-barreled handgun that folds up to look like a smartphone is worrying police officers.

Developed by Minnesota startup Ideal Conceal, the pistol folds into a palm-sized square. "Smartphones are everywhere, so your new pistol will easily blend in with today's environment," explains Ideal Conceal, on its website. "In its locked position it will be virtually undetectable because it hides in plain sight."

The gun can be safely carried in a purse or clipped to a person's side, the company added.

However, the gun's resemblance to a smartphone is making police officers nervous, CNN Money reports.

*Related:* Four concealed carry guns unveiled at SHOT
Show

"In general, the concept of any kind of weapon that's disguised, so that it's not apparent that it's a weapon, would be cause for concern," said Bill Johnson, executive director and general counsel for the National Association of Police Organizations.

The Ideal Conceal pistol has a list price of $395 and will be available for purchase in mid-2016, according to the company's website. Developer Kirk Kjellberg told CNN Money he's already received 2,500 emails from people who want to buy the handgun.

Kjellberg said the Ideal Conceal cannot be fired while in its closed position.

*Related: *New concealed carry products for women at SHOT Show

The gun, which has two bullets loaded into two barrels, is a .380-caliber derringer that uses a hammerless firing system.

Folding gun that looks like a smartphone worries police | Fox News


----------

